# Ebenezer Erskine on the covenant of grace and the council of peace



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 30, 2020)

That the covenant of grace is the contract of marriage, the plan of which was agreed upon in the council of peace, betwixt the Father and the Son, from all eternity: Psa. Ixxxix. 3. “I have made a covenant with my chosen, I have sworn unto David my servant.” It was originally made with the Bridegroom, as the Head, Husband, and Representative of the bride, wherein he undertakes, that the grace of God shall reign and be glorified through his own righteousness, to her eternal life and salvation. ...

For more, see Ebenezer Erskine on the covenant of grace and the council of peace.


----------

